# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Gynaecomastie (al 4 jaar)

## sneeper

Ik ben een jongen van 17 en vraag mij toch af of het wel helemaal gezond is dat ik nu al 4 jaar uitstekende tepels heb.

Vorig jaar ben ik daar mee naar de doctor geweest, en die zei dat het vanzelf weg ging. 
In de dingen die ik lees over gynaecomastie, is dat het meestal na 1a2 jaar weg ging, in sommige gevallen langer richting 3 jaar. Omdat ik het nu al 4 jaar heb en nog steeds geen verandering in zie komen vind ik het toch wel raar. 

Voor degene die denken dat het vet of iets dergelijks is, ik ben totaal niet dik, ben 1,86 lang en weeg 65 kilo. 

Iemand enig idee wat ik hier tegen kan doen? Enigste oplossing door operatie of hebben meer mensen hier langer dan 4 jaar last van gehad.

Had trouwens ook ergens iets gelezen over een homeopatisch arts die een aantal natuurlijke korrels gaf die hij harde walnoten noemde. Of dit werkt weet ik niet.

Iemand enig idee wat ik zou moeten doen?

Mvg,

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Sneeper,

Gynaecomastie ontstaat over het algemeen door hormonen in de pubertijd. Aangezien jouw leeftijd 17 is zit je dus nog in die pubertijd. Aangezien het bij jou niets te maken heeft met overgewicht denk ik dat het bij jou zal gaan minderen wanneer je uit die pubertijd komt. Ik zou dus eerst wachten totdat je daar geheel uit bent voordat je een operatie gaat overwegen.

Over de homeopatische middelen weet ik het eerlijk gezegd niet. Je zou het natuurlijk altijd kunnen proberen, homeopatische middelen kunnen over het algemeen nooit veel kwaad, of het echt nut heeft durf ik je dus niet te vertellen, dat zou je wellicht zelf moeten ondervinden.

Ik zou je hierdoor iig niet enorm onzeker voelen hoor! Je bent als manzijnde niet de enige met deze aandoening!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia93

Mocht je trouwens meer info willen over gynaecomastie, we hebben hier op het forum een artikel hierover:  Gynaecomastie

Maar ik denk dat de huisarts je wel veel info hierover heeft meegegeven!

----------


## Francesco

Beste Sneeper,
de uitdrukking "like a walnut in a male chest" was de omschrijving die mijn homeopaat las in een boekje met verschijnselen waarvoor hij dus korrels kon voorschrijven. Voor mij was dat te laat: ik heb het laten verwijderen, waardoor ik de rest van mijn leven een litteken hen en een scheve tepel. Bezin dus voordat je laat snijden. Zoek eerst een homeopaat. Sterkte.

----------


## Turkish_King

Hoi ik denk dat ik er zelf ook aan gynaecomastie leidt! 
Vergeleken met sneeper ben ik wel meer aan de dikke kant ik weeg 74 kilo. Zelfs doe ik aan fitness. Ik ga meestal 3x in de week trainen ik woogde eerst 85 kilo en ben van plan om verder te gaan afvallen want ik heb behoorlijk vet in me lichaam nog steeds eigelijk. 
Verder ben ik 1,75 meter lang. 
En ik ben ook 17 jaar en ook ik heb het ook al lang zeker sinds de basisschool! (hebt nu me VMBO diploma) 
Ik schaam me er wel erg voor ik durf niet eens meer naar het zwembad of naar het strand en dan nog in deze warme tijden!

Ik hoor dat het mogelijk is met een operatie, maar dat lijk me helemaal niks ik hoop echt dat het bij mij zal verdwijnen want het ziet er niet uit! 
Maar ik voel geen schijfje onder me tepel maar het lijkt wel soms alsof ze gevoellig zijn wat moet ik doen!  :Frown:   :Confused:

----------


## Francesco

Beste T.K. 
Je voelt geen schijfje: dat is belangrijk, want als je het hebt voel je dat duidelijk. Dat je tepels soms gevoelig zijn, hoort ook bij je lichamelijke ontwikkeling als je 17 bent. Om vast te stellen of je een gynaecomastie hebt, dan wel wat te zwaar bent (voor je leeftijd) zou het goed zijn het door een huisarts te laten onderzoeken. Je weet het dan zeker en dat geeft rust. Groetjes, Francesco

----------

